# My new Beretta (M9)



## Burzum (Mar 28, 2009)

A couple of days ago me and my son went to shoot at the local range.
They have some selection of guns and one of them is ours now...
Paid $644 with taxes.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

:smt1099:smt1099

Great gun!


----------



## Burzum (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks!
Didn't like the color and now it has black grips.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I wanted the Army one but I don't think I would ever shoot it if I got one. I can enjoy just handling a fine looking gun like that. Do you plan on shooting yours?


----------



## Burzum (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, my lady boss wanted to join us too.
Probably next week or so.
Have to admit that my son is constantly outshooting me...


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations, thats a fine handgun. I bet it really looks sweet with the new grips.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Very very nice!


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice looking Beretta.


----------



## stewart51 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow! Nice pistol, too pretty to shoot! congratulations on a fine handgun


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Where can I buy this same pistol online? I'm thinking about getting one for my future father-in-law (hopefully) and don't know where to find one. Really good looking pistol BTW. :smt023


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Whoa! What a fine looking piece. I kind of like the red grips. Gives it an unusual look.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice gun

I agree with your grip change:smt033

:smt1099


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

> Krab
> WHere can I buy this same pistol online? I'm thinking about getting one for my future father-in-law (hopefully) and don't know where to find one. Really good looking pistol


I have this very gun for sale, in excellent condition, with many extras: holsters, CTC laser grips(brand new-1 usage).
MRWiz.


----------



## GoFullAuto (Nov 22, 2009)

Awwwww what a beauty!!! ))

Must say, Beretta treats U.S. enthusiasts way better than it does Italian ones. But then it's the laws & the fear for even worse laws here in the Boot :-//

Well, I must admit feeling some ... well... discreet... pride , for seeing those Italian shapes being so cherished by you U.S. shooters, who can enjoy the widest possible choice in terms of guns. 

I don't have one, but maybe tomorrow I'll just go to the range and hire one + 2 boxes of ammo )

Ciao!

GfA


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

that is one good looking gun anybody know where i could find one besides a gun show. any website or anything?


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

*I just sold the same gun on gunbroker.
MW*


----------



## jwill1212 (Dec 12, 2009)

Good price for the special edition Beretta, I would like to find the army or navy edition, but havnt had any luck in my neck of the woods. Enjoy your new gun, It will give you a lifetime of hassle free enjoyment!!


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow...nice looking gun!


----------

